# Help me choose my plants.



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

Here is where I am at. I have a 120g tank I will be setting up in the next week or so. I am going to stock the tank with angels, cardindals, corys, and some BN plecos. It is the standard 6 foot long tank. I have 2 36 inch lights. Each light has a 96watt cfl bulb, 6700k (192 watts total). I also have 3 large pieces of driftwood and pea gravel substrate. I have about 10 small java fern starts in another tank I am going to move over to this tank. I was planning on some anubias and some swords. I would like a list of plants that I can put in this setup that will work with the light I have and not need to use CO2 (if this is possible). I think I am still in the low light category so hopefully I won't need the CO2. I would like to have some type of tall thin grass to fill one corner for the angels to hide in. I know that the java ferns and anubias won't get real tall so I would like some other taller plants that the angels can use. I might also have some floating plants as I am going for an amazon look.
I have 2 AC 110 filters.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Vals would look good, and they will grow to flow across the top of the tank. And can be easily trimmed with a pair of scissors to height that you want.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Vals would be great. Another option is Anacharis, although it's a bit harder to grow. If you are using regular gravel, you'll probably want some root tabs for the swords as they feed pretty heavily from their roots.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

My angels and cards are always swimming thru the hornwort, vals, anacharis and pennywort.


----------

